# Fraternal Greetings from Ohio!



## Brother Jason Eddy (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello Brethren!

My name is Jason Eddy.  I am a MM from High Point Lodge in Monroe Ohio and I am excited to have found this site   I look forward to sharing and learning with all of you in the future.

S&F,

Jason


----------



## Dave in Waco (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Jason!!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to Masons of Texas, Bro. Jason!


----------



## poppatattoo (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome brother


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Texasfinesttc (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Casey (Dec 11, 2010)

Welcome brother!


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 13, 2010)

Good to have you!


----------



## NickGarner (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome Brother.


----------

